# 57g Oceanic Ulluminata trimless tank, low tech scape.



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That's really nice! Hoppy is going to be jealous!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

that definitely looks good! i think it will look awesome after a few months. and yes, hoppy will probably be commenting...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That does look good. Those plants are arranged in a unique way. Does this tank have CO2 injection?

Hoppy's setup really did look good in the end with the oak trim tank, and I don't think the Illuminata comes with that option.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

The tank looks great! Do you have any specs for it?


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

That looks great. 
Yeah, some specs would be interesting.


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry, was late and I was pooped.  . Some specs:

36x18 57g trimless tank
Eheim ProII 2026
GLO 2x39 lighting
Eco Complete substrate

Planning Seachem's line for ferts at this time, no pressurized CO2 (yet, I'll get him there though )

Anubias nana narrow, nana eyes, nana petite
Java fern, java narrow, java trident
Crypt Willissiii, Spiralis
Bolbitis Heudolotti


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

This is a very well-done low-tech scape! I doubt you'd even need any CO2 injection in there with that plant selection (of course, co2 will only make it that much better!). A very inspiring scape here!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, yes, yes! I am jealous! But, congratulations on getting the best looking moderately priced tank I can remember seeing. Where I failed, you succeeded!:flick:

And, it looks every bit as nice as I thought it would. Nice job setting it up, too.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

love the scape! everything looks so well balanced  great job. subsribed


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I also really like the scape! The dark rocks and dark green leaves of the plants look really good together!


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

update?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome looking tank. Not going to lie though: if you added Co2, either DIY or pressurized, that tank would just explode in greeny awesomeness!


----------

